# Eos Individual microsite



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

A thread For those who want to track the progress of the "individual"cars.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html 








That interior is just too cool.










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:52 PM 6-19-2006_


----------



## adonaldson (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Anybody want to chime in on the chances of getting the individual option stateside? Or maybe Niko can work on getting a GB for an individual interior


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (adonaldson)*

Jamie said in another thread that there are currently no plans to bring the Individual program to the US, but that VWoA may do special edition versions of the Eos that include some of the options provided by the Individual program.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (flubber)*

I just want the Ipod adapter.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (adonaldson)*

They recently brough an "Evil Edition" Touareg to the US with some of the individual options so maybe as time goes n they will do the same with the EOS. They won't need to up front as it is sure to be popular.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Volkswagen is doing an excellent job of developing their Individual program. There is now a logo for individual cars. Germancarfans has a really nice 5 page writeup with pictures.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...-logo












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:27 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (aflaedge)*

It seems to be that the 2007 radio/cd's have an auxilary input which you can connect with your iPod with a simple adapter cable. I don't know of the USA specs radio/cd would have those option.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (bjorngra)*

Where is the aux input located? Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (adonaldson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adonaldson* »_Or maybe Niko can work on getting a GB for an individual interior









I'm sure a local custom interior shop could do the same for a lot cheaper due to the low dollar high euro difference and shipping too. Plus if you have it custom done the you will truely be individual


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (adonaldson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adonaldson* »_Anybody want to chime in on the chances of getting the individual option stateside? Or maybe Niko can work on getting a GB for an individual interior









For reference, the Individual door panels are $800/side and we can special order them for anybody that wants to drop them in...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (OEMpl.us)*

Do you have any idea if illuminated door sills are in the works for the Eos? And can you get those individual fender emblems?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I don't know about the door sills. We have some good connections in Germany, but I don't know anybody working in the design department.








Individual fender emblems are in the works. I just found them today, so I will have to ask my exporter about them. IM me tomorrow...


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (OEMpl.us)*








$800/side


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (jaxJetta1.8t)*

Well, $750 actually. The Passat Individual doors are roughly the same and the Phaeton ones are a lot more... Nobody said the Individual stuff was for everyone.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (OEMpl.us)*








$750/side


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Individual logo on headrests*

Here's another Individual car, and if you look at a higher resolution picture, you can see the Individual logo is now embossed into the leather on the headrest. Also notice the new Individual logo on the fender. That's so badass its not even funny. That needs to get to the USA right now.
Alternate higher resolution views here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...56145/












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:50 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (BigFoot-74205)*

Haven't got mine yet to confirm, but on the Canadian offering, it is supposed to be in the glove box.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (just4fun)*

Germancarfans has an in-depth writeup on the VW Individual program with new pictures.
Be sure to notice its 8 pages long.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...depth











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:57 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I saw an Eos with the 'Individual' package in Berlin a few weeks ago, and it looked pretty discreet - the only indication of any special branding was on the door sills, and that was OK with me - you don't see the door sills very much.
The next day, I saw a Phaeton with the new 'Individual' branding in Dresden, and I was not impressed with it at all. I thought the branding looked cheap and tacky on the car. It has been possible to order 'Phaeton Individual' cars for the last 4 years - you can get them any way you want, even with hand-tooled leather if you so desire - there is no limit as long as you are willing to pay. So, to me, anyway, this whole 'Individual' branding looks like a move downscale, not upscale... like a throwback to the '70s when people wore the labels on the outside of their clothes.
Michael
*Eos Individual*


*Phaeton Individual*


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (BigFoot-74205)*

Big Foot,
Sorry no picture, but the aux input, if you have one, IS located in the glove-box if you didn't do the fancy iPod set-up in the car.(of course I am speaking of the North American model, if yours is different I retract all my assurances on this location!) I have used it, so I know it works. If you just have the aux. input however, it will NOT scroll the names of the songs on your stereo screen. It will only show AUX. You will have to choose the songs from your iPod or listen to them in order. I would caution against trying to read that little screen while you are driving!







lol! The cord you need between the iPod and the car is surprisingly cheap. Maybe $15. It will be the least amount you will spend on anything for your precious Eos
so you won't even have to wait for Santa Claus!







..Lisa


_Modified by ladyof thelake at 9:36 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (PanEuropean)*

I agree that they don't need to write "Individual" all over the car, embossed, etc. (esp. when every one with that option gets the logos!!)
I *do* like to show my *Volkswagen* branding however-- if my Beetle or Ghia were missing the Volkswagen block chrome, I would replace it with the best quality one I could find right away!
FWIW, someone in my local VW enthusiast club has a New Beetle, and she plans to ADD the "Volkswagen" to the rear trunk hood! She also said she might add a fake latch-pull, like the older Beetles, although I dont know how that would look.
I like the Volkswagen lettering idea, and maybe "Eos", but I can do without the "2.0", "2.0T", "TDI", and ESPECIALLY dealer plates/stickers (how tacky is a decal???)
The only reason I don't add "Volkswagen" onto my 181 is that, as a military issue, they never even poked the mounting holes. If it had been stock for mine I would buy another an painted it olive right now!
The only "VW" is on the (painted) hubcaps.
With me, they dont really need lots of labels-- I've told people I was going to make a pamphlet to hand out called "Everything You Wanted to Know about Volkswagens (but Was Afraid I *Would Tell You*)"








William


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

What's interesting is if you compare the Eos Individual pics to the pics of the Highway 1 Concept in this moth's Eurotuner, you can see that the Highway 1 only has the seat upholstery, squared-off steering wheel, and piano black dashboard trim of the Invididual in the pics. The Highway 1 has beige carpeting, a beige center console, and only the tops of the door cards are black. Even the plastic moulding on the bottom of the seats, where the electric adjustment controls are, is beige. IMO, I like more beige in the interior, and would be very happy with just the two-tone seats with the beige piping.
BTW, check out the Eos body kit from ABT--it has a very tasteful and subtle rear trunk spoiler.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (20VConvBug)*

It appears that there has been an update to the individual door sills for the Eos. The old style was OK, the lettering was not high in contrast, and there is no emblem.








The new individual door sill on the German website is higher contrast, and has the logo. As an American, its my responsibility to like ostentatious displays such as this. Apparently the Germans do too. If they could just get it to light up, then we'd really be cooking with gas.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:45 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Interesting it appears to have a different Ipod Dock too, or else (more likely) they managed to photograph the iPOD dock with the IPOD in the wrong position.. 








Vs








Or maybe it was mounted the opposite way round...


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:53 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Individual microsite (mark_d_drake)*

While doing research on the German VW website tonight, I found a new interior choice, I'm going to start off by pointing to the first Eos Individual interior, which was a mixture of black and cornsilk beige. It looked spectacular, smart move on the black carpet too.









Now there's an additional Individual interior option. Its called Cinnamon, and it looks even better than the first. The darker color would not show dirt as easily. This would match beautifully with a candy white exterior. Or even a British Racing Green exterior.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:49 PM 2-27-2007_


----------

